# Help lethargic calf!!!!!!!



## Haleymarie95 (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay, went to the market yesterday and bought a cow and a calf together. Turns out the cow has nothing to do with the calf so now it's in my care. The calf can't be any more than two or three days old, i doubt it had the chance to nurse at all so it hasn't had any colostrum. It won't take the bottle or suck your finger and is very slow and lethargic. I haven't seen it poop at all. When ever I try to feed it it don't suck but sometimes it will swallow so I feel like he's getting a little milk. A very small amount tho... Is this normal? Is he jut weak ? Will he get stronger and suck? Please help.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm sorry you're having trouble with your little calf 

I don't have cattle, but did grow up on a cattle ranch ... That first colostrum is so very important and hope your calf did get some.  When my Dad had a calf that wouldn't suck, first thing he did was take their temperature to get a feel for what was going on.  Rather than taking a wait and see approach, he would tube feed them if all else failed.  If you've never done that before, google it and there are videos that should help.

Good luck and hope your calf turns around soon!  Hope some cattle people come on soon to give you advice.


----------



## Haleymarie95 (Apr 2, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you're having trouble with your little calf
> 
> I don't have cattle, but did grow up on a cattle ranch ... That first colostrum is so very important and hope your calf did get some.  When my Dad had a calf that wouldn't suck, first thing he did was take their temperature to get a feel for what was going on.  Rather than taking a wait and see approach, he would tube feed them if all else failed.  If you've never done that before, google it and there are videos that should help.
> 
> Good luck and hope your calf turns around soon!  Hope some cattle people come on soon to give you advice.


Thankyou.. I just hope he can pull through without having to be tube fed or anything like that. I'm wondering what his chances are at this point. I have some electrolytes to give him but he swallows so little I feel like I'm wasting his time and energy giving him that instead of milk. Idk what to do.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 3, 2013)

If your calf is not eating enough he will quickly die if you don't get something in him right away.  Tubing him would be the best way to get enough into him that he might have a fighting chance.  Is there a chance that this calf is not the calf of the momma  you bought?  Does the momma stand for him?

If for some reason he didn't get colostrum and is not sucking then he's that old with nothing in his belly.  He will be to weak to suck.

Can you check for dehydration?  pinch his neck skin and watch what happens. If he'd dehydrated it will stay pinched or go down very slowly. If that's the case again, he's to weak to suck.  You can also look at his gums to see how pale they are. Another indicator of how weak he is. If his temp is low, again it's a sign he's to weak to do much.  He'd benefit from subQ fluids and tubing. Easy enough unless you've never seen it done.  

Google is a great way to learn how to tube a calf but if you're worried about this guy dying, since calf's are worth more money than most farm animals, I'd call the vet and have him come out and help you get the little guy going. Specially if he needs to be re hydrated subQ or tubed.  Well worth the farm call and you will have more skills for next time.

Good luck and I sure wouldn't take a wait and see attitude, pro-active it the way to be


----------



## Cricket (Apr 3, 2013)

x 2.  It does sound like your calf is in really bad shape--sorry!  From what I've seen, they don't usually make it by the time they're to this point, maybe others have better luck.  (and I see just dairy calves, don't know if it's different with beef.)  If you don't want to go the vet route, you're probably going to have to try tube feeding for a start.


----------



## Haleymarie95 (Apr 3, 2013)

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> If your calf is not eating enough he will quickly die if you don't get something in him right away.  Tubing him would be the best way to get enough into him that he might have a fighting chance.  Is there a chance that this calf is not the calf of the momma  you bought?  Does the momma stand for him?
> 
> If for some reason he didn't get colostrum and is not sucking then he's that old with nothing in his belly.  He will be to weak to suck.
> 
> ...


I thank you so much, we have started to drench him with a turkey baster. He's getting a little bit at a Time so maybe that will help him. He is dehydrated bad and very weak. We are giving him a combination of electrolytes and milk replacer. Do you think he has a chance going like this? Are there any vitamins or something along those lines that we can give him orally?


----------



## Haleymarie95 (Apr 3, 2013)

Cricket said:
			
		

> x 2.  It does sound like your calf is in really bad shape--sorry!  From what I've seen, they don't usually make it by the time they're to this point, maybe others have better luck.  (and I see just dairy calves, don't know if it's different with beef.)  If you don't want to go the vet route, you're probably going to have to try tube feeding for a start.


Well we don't have a tube feeder and I don't want to risk getting it in his lungs. Like I said we are drenching him. So... Idk what to do for the little guy.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 3, 2013)

You can run to the feed store and buy what's called an 'oral calf feeder' for $10 or $15. A loss of $10 or $15 is a lot less than the $100+ market value the calf is worth should you lose him. Plus you will have this on hand next time you need it.

It's real easy to tube a critter, you want to lube up the tube with veggie oil and slide it down the throat. They will fight a little, but not much since most babies you tube feed are weak. Then take a cup of water and put the end of the tube hanging out of the calf's mouth in the water...if there are bubbles, you are in the lungs and you need to get out and try again. If there aren't bubbles, you are in the rumen and you can safely put milk into the tube and feed the calf.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm not a cow or calf expert but I will tell you that short of tubing a weak dehydrated lamb I can not get enough into one in the sort of shape you describe without subQ fluids or tubing.  
I use clear tubing if I have to, the kind you can get almost anywhere.  You can tell if you are in the right spot. before sticking it in the mouth measure and use a piece of tape on the spot of tube that would make it long enough to get in the belly.  (measure holding it against his side) then after inserting it smell the end that's sticking out. Listen to it. If You can hear air coming out, that would mean it's in his lungs, or you can smell stinky stomach stuff then you know it's in the right place. It's easier than it looks, it's just scary the first time.

I don't think you can get enough in him to help by just drenching. Not at the point you say he's at.  He needs liters not ozs. to pull him through.

SubQ fluids are easy too. Probably easier or less scary than tubing.  Do you have a vet you can call?  I don't know about where you are but to save money I have brought my sick animals to the vet, saves a farm call.  He could show you how to do subQ fluids or tube him.  Most vets charge less for lg animals compared to pet animals.  Last time I had a sick lamb there (I was going to have him show me how to stitch a hernia back in on a new born lamb) we couldn't save it and I think with meds to take home for other sheep and putting this litter lamb down plus showing me what to do next time, I spent all of 11 dollars. Way cheaper than bringing in a pet.  Plus you will be establishing a relationship with a vet that you can call on later. Most times it's not economically cost effective to treat a lamb or ewe by a vet but calling and talking to one is invaluable and if you don't at least pay him once you don't get the privilege of calling.

Good luck and I'm sorry to say No I don't think drenching him will save him but I will pray and send you healing and healthy vibes.


----------

